# Trottle body reset - it works!



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Finally have my VAGCOM working and messed around with a few things (enabled the rear fader on my BOSE in prep for wiring up my Infinity sub and did a TBR).

The throttle response is noticeably crisper and I can really feel a stronger pull at 3K when the blower kicks in.

Routine weekly procedure from now on


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

lindley i know it's on here somewhere but what is it you do for the throttle reset :?:


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Do you have VAGCOM??


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

L7C TT said:


> lindley i know it's on here somewhere but what is it you do for the throttle reset :?:


From cold, turn key in ignition to point before engine starts (so lights go on on dash); leave for 3-5 minutes; turn key to off position

It's that easy


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks even i can do that [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> L7C TT said:
> 
> 
> > lindley i know it's on here somewhere but what is it you do for the throttle reset :?:
> ...


stgeorgex997 - When I had Morgan (UK225) round with his Vagcom, he stated that this method doesn't actually perform a throttle reset and he showed me to prove the fact.

When done 'properly' with the Vagcom you can actually hear the throtle reset occurring under the bonnet indicated by several clicks. With the key trick, which I must admit to using prior to his advice, you wont hear it reset. It can therefore only be put down to a physcological feeling that you have made improvements.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have only ever tried this once, as I don't really notice any lag in mine anyway, so I'll submit to your knowledge. Thanks for the correction


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

stgeorge - Not correcting.  Just pointing out that, until 2 weeks ago, I also fell into the trap of acting on this little trick. It wasn't until Morgan actually pointed out what a throttle reset should sound like that I realised that I was sitting in the car for 5 minutes, with the ignition switched on for no reason whatsoever! 

For my next trick, I'll fetch the tartan paint!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I also do this and it seems to work!!

What is the official word on it??


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

'Seem' being the operative word Multi.

You wont hear any clicks when trying the manual way. Try it and listen. Can somebody with Vagcom verify the definite clicking noise when using.

Either that or confirm that the manual key method is a myth so that it can be put to bed.


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Will listen out for clicks next time.

Will look at the figures that come up pre and post reset to see if there's any indication that it has in reset to 100%. I remember vaguely seeing 89.x% on my VAGCOM before I performed the reset.

What does it mean? Not sure, but could noticeably feel more pull. Could be a psycho effect??


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> 'Seem' being the operative word Multi.
> 
> You wont hear any clicks when trying the manual way. Try it and listen. Can somebody with Vagcom verify the definite clicking noise when using.
> 
> Either that or confirm that the manual key method is a myth so that it can be put to bed.


When done with Vagcom you *definitely * hear the clicking noise.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm confused ! the throttle is drive by wire, so whats to click? :?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I've been told, disconecting the battery for 30 mins also does the trick.

Not done this myself, 
I have done the "key" method and felt no noticable change.

Need to find someone local with VAGCOM.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> I'm confused ! the throttle is drive by wire, so whats to click? :?












The text I "borrowed" from Waks site :wink:

_"Throttle body adaptation is a reset of the throttle body flap to align it to the accelerator pedal as the TT is Drive-by-wire"_


----------



## pete_thomson (Aug 26, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused ! the throttle is drive by wire, so whats to click? :?
> ...


The clicking is probably the butterfly hitting the stop at each end of it's travel trying to work out where fully open and fully closed is.


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

the only way to carry out TBA is with vag com or APR TBA/FCE with the apr software,when you do the you will hear the motor cycle and sweep from end to end,takes around 20-30 secs whirring noise,(not pump over run for water to turbo either) :wink:

vern


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The Ignition method of adaptation is not a myth, its just that the requirement to run through adaptation is decided upon by the car and it therefore may or may not do it. In most cases it wont do it by default.

If you want to force it then disconnect the battery, allow 10 minutes for any circuits to discharge, reconnect and then try the ignition method for 6 seconds at least.... you "should" hear the clicking.

(p.s. I havent tried this myself!, Vagcom is the only way to be sure ) 

Here's some info:-

* Throttle valve control module -J338-, adapting

The adaptation teaches the Engine Control Module (ECM) various positions of the throttle valve when the ignition is on and the engine is stopped. These positions are stored in the control module The return communication regarding the position of the throttle valve occurs via the two angle sensors for throttle drive.

An adaptation must always be performed when the throttle valve control module -J338- or the Engine Control Module (ECM) are removed and installed (or replaced) or if voltage supply to the Engine Control Module (ECM) is interrupted.

The learning process (adaptation) occurs:

Via initiation of Basic Setting (function 04) display group 60 with ignition on.

Automatically if the ignition is switched on for at least 6 seconds without operating starter and accelerator pedal and the Engine Control Module (ECM) recognizes "adaptation required". (There will be no notification of whether adaptation was successful or not however). Adaptation required is recognized if stored voltage values from the angle sensors do not match actual measured voltage values within a certain tolerance range. *


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Pure genius Wak.

Now are we all happy ? 

At least 6 seconds then..... 8) Can do that daily !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Pure genius Wak.
> 
> Now are we all happy ?
> 
> At least 6 seconds then..... 8) Can do that daily !


Let me just re-iterate


> In most cases it wont do it by default.


It wont happen unless the ecu measures things are wildly out
the ecu has been disconnected 
the battery has been disconnected.

so the chances of it working are rare!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I must read his replies properly before posting.
I must read his replies properly before posting.
I must read his replies properly before posting.
I must read his replies properly before posting.
I must read his replies properly before posting.
I must read his replies properly before posting.
I must read his replies properly before posting.
I must read his replies properly before posting.
I must read his replies properly before posting.
I must read his replies properly before posting.


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Wak said:


> (p.s. I havent tried this myself!, Vagcom is the only way to be sure )


And APR TBA works every time,you enter the mode

vern


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lindley, BTW are you Irish perhaps ? just noticed the thread title  :lol:


----------



## johndd (Nov 5, 2003)

Call me a synic :? if you like, but surely the only reason that a TBR is at all 'possible' (whether by VAGCOM or otherwise) is so that you NOTICE A DIFFERENCE after you have had the AVS service. Its a psychological 'value for money' ...... 'wow its so much more responsive' .... kind of feeling, isn't it?? :wink:

Having not experienced an AVS aftermath yet, as its not due until mid next year, I cannot comment of whether the TBR is actually performed by the stealer. However, it would be STUPID of them not to do so (Oh my, what am I saying!!  )


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> stgeorgex997 - When I had Morgan (UK225) round with his Vagcom, he stated that this method doesn't actually perform a throttle reset and he showed me to prove the fact.
> 
> When done 'properly' with the Vagcom you can actually hear the throtle reset occurring under the bonnet indicated by several clicks. With the key trick, which I must admit to using prior to his advice, you wont hear it reset. It can therefore only be put down to a physcological feeling that you have made improvements.


Hmm..

I actually stated that the key in the ignition method doesnt always work, in fact more often than not it doesnt IMHO, but you can always force a calibration with VAG -COM.

As has been said a battery disconnect/reconnect & you will definatley here clicking when using the key in the ignition method though.


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Lindley, BTW are you Irish perhaps ? just noticed the thread title  :lol:


Just realised myself   

Wondered what the hell you were on about at first - LOL


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

ian sent you the apr info,hope you get it o.k :wink:

vern


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

Wak - Silly (but serious) question and any pointers: do you need to disconnect one or both battery terminals? How long should the terminal (s) be left disconnected for? Anything that I should watch for when disconnecting and will I then need to put in a the sceurity code again fro teh BOSE stereo?



Wak said:


> The Ignition method of adaptation is not a myth, its just that the requirement to run through adaptation is decided upon by the car and it therefore may or may not do it. In most cases it wont do it by default.
> 
> If you want to force it then disconnect the battery, allow 10 minutes for any circuits to discharge, reconnect and then try the ignition method for 6 seconds at least.... you "should" hear the clicking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

lindley said:


> Finally have my VAGCOM working and messed around with a few things (enabled the rear fader on my BOSE in prep for wiring up my Infinity sub and did a TBR).
> 
> The throttle response is noticeably crisper and I can really feel a stronger pull at 3K when the blower kicks in.
> 
> Routine weekly procedure from now on


lindley my good man (woman?!)...where did you buy your VAGcom....and may I ask how much it was??? is it just a cable and software you can plug into a laptop??? :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You only need to disconnect 1 terminal.... disconnecting earth first and connecting earth last...always.

some cars do need the radio code some dont I'm not sure why but I believe there is a way of coding the radio to the ecu and it threfore remembers when powered up!


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

Wak - thanks. And earth is -ve yes? Does it matter how long you leave it disconnected for?

Ian



Wak said:


> You only need to disconnect 1 terminal.... disconnecting earth first and connecting earth last...always.
> 
> some cars do need the radio code some dont I'm not sure why but I believe there is a way of coding the radio to the ecu and it threfore remembers when powered up!


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Alexander-John said:


> lindley my good man (woman?!)...where did you buy your VAGcom....and may I ask how much it was??? is it just a cable and software you can plug into a laptop??? :?


Dude

Who you calling a woman?? I'll kick your ars* :wink:

Ordered the cale from Ross Tech in the US and downloaded the software from their website.

A very worthwhile investment for the money (can't remember :? ). Just get one!!

Mr Lindley


----------

